# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Et si on appelait ça le Caf'art ?

## Gana

OK, le jour où j'irai prendre un café et qu'il aura cette tête, alors peut-être, je dis bien peut-être que je ferai moins la tronche en le payant plus d'un euro au comptoir...

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Elbreth

Classe!!!!!!!!
Ca le fait aussi pour les chocolats chaud?

----------


## Sylvestre

Faut aimer le café froid...

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'allais le dire  ::): .

----------


## Flaggados

Un café refroidit pas complètement en deux minutes, donc ça marche aussi avec le café chaud.
De toute façon moi je m'en fous, j'aime pas le café, quoique pour un truc qui a cette gueule je serais ptèt' prêt à m'y mettre, même s'il faut le remettre au micro-onde 15s après "impression".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il est peu être moins précis mais il est plus rapide :

----------


## gun

Cool une imprimante pour bouffe, j'en veux une pour marquer mes sandwiches !

----------


## Airwalkmax

ça sert vraiment à rien en gros !

----------


## DarzgL

> ça sert vraiment à rien en gros !


Comme tout ce qu'on voit au Peepshow.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

C'est énorme !  ::o: 




> Ok, le jour ou j'irai prendre un café et qu'il aura cette tête, alors peut être, je dis bien peut être que je ferai moins la tronche en le payant plus d'un euro au comptoir ...


Clair, hier, dans un petit resto où je me suis arrêté pour manger chaud et pas (trop) cher, ils m'ont facturé le café à ... 1.90 € ... :<_<:  (pour un café de comptoir dégueu quand même ...

----------


## Pimûsu

> Il est peu être moins précis mais il est plus rapide :


C'est plus du café que tu bois après  ::):

----------


## Xenofact

Avec le titre, j'ai cru que Cafeine me mettait à la decoration de tasses de café. ::rolleyes::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> ça sert vraiment à rien en gros !


Je dirai pas ça, pour moi c'est aussi une démo technologique. Sur que ça sert à rien sur le principe, si ce n'est de montrer des compétences d'engineerings.
Un peu comme le tuning mais en classe. :B):

----------


## zabuza

Ouais bof j'ai regardé jusqu'au bout en pensant être ébahi à la fin, ce n'est pas le cas. Là c'est inutile mais pas indispensable.

----------


## The Real Dav

Je préfère encore le lecteur disquette qui chante du star wars  ::o:

----------


## captain_torche

Tu aurais un lien ? ça m'intrigue  :;):

----------


## titi3

http://www.latteart.be/ConsultancyHomepageENG.html

 :B):

----------


## Stenkulator

A quand les cafés dédicacés Couly?

----------


## Cake

> C'est plus du café que tu bois après


 Si, tu bois un Latte Coffee, mais ça reste du café.

----------


## Maxwell

> Je préfère encore le lecteur disquette qui chante du star wars




Je connaissais pas, c'est géant. Je veux le même.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Complètement inutile, mais ça a le mérite d'être jolie...
J'aime pas les boissons chaudes, dommage...

----------


## TEMP

Une démo tech' avec pour point d'orgue une pub...  ::|:

----------


## Maskass

> Je préfère encore le lecteur disquette qui chante du star wars


Pff ca vaut pas le DD musical.  ::ninja::

----------


## tb-51

Ils y'en a qui s'amusent bien! A quand la représentation de Mona Lisa sur papier toilette?

----------


## Fracanus

Marrant la façon dont il manipule la tasse qui est posée sur un bouquin, la tête d'impression serait-elle auto guidée via des capteurs ? Car ça doit être calibré au micron près cette merdouille je vois mal l'utilisateur déplacer la tasse et ayant un résultat parfait.

----------

